# Surf fishing South of Tallahassee



## Cohumulone (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey all. So earlier this year, I moved from Phoenix to Jacksonville, FL. I was really just starting to get the hang of how I needed to fish the area in the surf (and various creeks along the St. Johns). Well, I abruptly changed jobs and moved to Tallahassee. The Gulf coast South of me looks like it would be fished completely differently. No idea where to start.

Any tips for the area? Big Bend looks like the name of the area I'd be in.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I did a little "surfing" on Googlemaps . . .

From the looks of things, these areas look to be promising for action.

Pier Fishing :

(1) Fort DeSoto Park ( Actually, two piers here, one on the Gulf and the other in the Bay )

*http://www.best-of-st-pete-beach.com/fort-desoto-fishing-pier.html*
*
http://www.yelp.com/biz/gulf-pier-fort-desoto-park-tierra-verde*

*http://www.floridasportsman.com/2011/05/16/features_060120/*


Bridge Fishing :

John's Pass Bridge

*http://www.tbnweekly.com/pubs/beach_beacon/content_articles/112211_bhb-01.txt*

*http://www.flfish.com/how_to/pier_fishing.htm*


Surf Fishing:

This would require "local knowledge" of the area . . . Hopefully, others will add info .

Tight Lines !


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

I spent a week fishing around Panacea last may. Did pretty good catching just about everything you would expect including black and red drum, spanish, flounder, specks, sand seatrout, sharks and others. Had good luck at Mashes Sands county park and Bald Point State Park. Met a lot of fisherman who drove down from Tallahassee. Found a lot of spots I didn't get a chance to fish. Plan on going back this Spring. St.George Island is not far either. I usually fish GA and NE FLA coasts but really didn't have to adjust much when fishing the Gulf.


----------



## Cohumulone (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'd forgotten I'd asked this question until yesterday afternoon. Been so busy with getting settled into the new area and all...

I've heard good things about Panacea. I'll check it out. I've tried fishing in the St Marks and Wakulla rivers a couple times with no luck. Don't feel like I know *how* to fish this area and very little resources out there.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Its hard to get many ppl to chime in on surf fishing FL on this site. Seems counter intuitive, considering how much coastline there is to fish in FL........without any name dropping, I would suggest to find a forum or website that is focused solely on fishing in Florida. They will have more information for you.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry if I'm reviving an old thread. But for my money alligator point and st George island are hands down the best fishing I've ever been in (alligator point in the middle of December seemed like a lost cause, and it was ) but every other time I've been spring and fall numerous times. The fishing at alligator point has been great with mullet in abundance in the surf and basically a private beach to fish from. One day in October I think 2012, fishing cut mullet in the surf in front of a rental house we both landed enormous bull reds mine was between 35-40 pounds (my profile picture) and his was probably 25 to 30. I have also had luck with bluefish off of sgi but watch out for rays. The last time I was there the water was crystal clear and I was shocked (both literally and figuratively) by all the Rays. There were numerous kinds of stingrays, cow nose rays, smooth butterfly Rays, and yes as I found out electric Rays. Which honestly did me a bit of good as it numbed my foot just as a jellyfish drifted into it. A day after I got stung by a stingray down there. I decided I don't have great luck bodily wise. But the fishing is fun and I still have all my fingers to fish. all this to say that that stretch from alligator point to sgi is probably my favorite place to fish out of any of the other beaches I've been to. Just plain old surf fishing with fresh cut mullet. No need to drag the stuff out onto a pier.
Tight lines,
Will


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

george76904 said:


> Sorry if I'm reviving an old thread.


No such thing as an "old thread", if you contribute info to it !


----------

